# Darker check



## MissesAlot (Feb 20, 2013)

Are some blue check birds overall darker? I have a bird thats seems to be a much darker smokey color blue check, sire was red check hen was a black grizzle. Tried to take pic, shadows make it less obvious but it sticks out like a sore thumb, its the bird far right


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I think I see black legs which would mean he carries the modifier "Dirty" which would indeed cause him to be a darker than a normal blue check. There could be other modifiers involved as well such as smokey but then I would expect to see a horn colored bill. Better close-up pictures of the bird and especially the tail and wing(s) would help.

Jim


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree the bird looks dirty, The dark beak and black marks on feet back that up, Even without pics your description made me think dirty.

The pattern is not smudged enough for the bird to be smoky IMO but a pic of the tail feathers. Especially the outer edges of the outer two tail feathers would ascertain whether this is true or not. 

Also, I have smoky/dirty birds in my loft that have standard coloured beaks, So I imagine when dirty is in the mix with smoky the only true decider is the albescent strip, or lack of in this case, However as Jim said, Smoky on a wildtype bird will always cause an ivory or horn coloured beak.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

What is the albescent strip?


----------



## MissesAlot (Feb 20, 2013)

Here are some wing n tails pics, feet are black


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*pics*

friendly ump


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Roller lover said:


> What is the albescent strip?


The albescent strip is the whitish colored strip on the outside edge of each outer tail feather. It's displayed nicely in post #5 pic between finger tip and base of tail.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nicely displayed in that photo. So the bird is not smoky.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dirty is extremely common in racing homers. It's dominant, and not sex-linked, so it gets spread around very quickly and easily. It just takes one copy of the gene to show although birds with two copies can be darker. 

They are darker as squeakers and will moult in lighter feathers. Also, the dark legs and feet usually fade away into normal reddish looking feet and legs. The depth of color in the adult feathers can vary a lot. Some will look quite normal and need test matings to be positive if it is or isn't dirty, others will be noticeably dirty.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

